# Forum accessibility?



## coffeejo (11 Apr 2011)

Following on from a discussion with FunnyMummy about the different fonts colours, sizes and background colours that different people can / can't read (e.g. black text on a white background), I was wondering if there is an option for the user to change the colours and fonts, rather than have them set by the forum? If not, can there be?!


----------



## funnymummy (11 Apr 2011)

Thnak you - A brillinat idea xxx


----------



## ColinJ (11 Apr 2011)

You clearly don't know that can impose your own choice of font on _all_ websites by creating a user style sheet for your web browser which would make things a _lot_ easier for you. 

Which browser do you use?


----------



## 661-Pete (11 Apr 2011)

Funnymummy, forgive me if I'm telling you what you already know, but have you tried tinkering with your Windows accessibility settings? If on XP (may be slightly different on W7), you go to *Control Panel/Accessibility options/Display*, then click on the *High Contrast/Settings* button and tinker around with the multitude of options there until you find one that suits. Then check the *Use High Contrast* box.


----------



## funnymummy (11 Apr 2011)

Nope didn't know any of that - I normaly wear tinted glasses,a nd have a laminate filter that I can put over my monitor too, but my son used my laminate as arts n crafts & left my glasses at work.
Normally either fo these & occasionaly a combination of both make things ok for me, b ut without either I am useless!

I think we have Window 7 on this pc.. But it's a family pc so don't want to make it hard for the rest of the gnag to use it x


----------



## 661-Pete (11 Apr 2011)

funnymummy said:


> Nope didn't know any of that - I normaly wear tinted glasses,a nd have a laminate filter that I can put over my monitor too, but my son used my laminate as arts n crafts & left my glasses at work.
> Normally either fo these & occasionaly a combination of both make things ok for me, b ut without either I am useless!
> 
> I think we have Window 7 on this pc.. But it's a family pc so don't want to make it hard for the rest of the gnag to use it x


Normally, once you have created and saved your High Contrast settings to suit your eyes, you can switch between 'your' setting and the rest of the family's setting, in an instant, merely by pressing CTRL/LSHIFT/PRINT SCREEN. So you can change it back quickly when someone else wants to use the computer.

The procedure for setting up your High Contrast profile on Win7 is rather different than on XP: I'm not too familiar with W7, so why not put up a thread on Cafe/Electric Cafe asking for help on this?

Note: the terminology "High Contrast" is a bit of a misnomer, it doesn't necessarily have to be a higher contrast than the normal profile.

Good luck!


----------



## funnymummy (11 Apr 2011)

When it comes to PC's or other techy stuff i'm a complete dunce.. But I have do a teenager that is rather good at that sort of stuff, - I'll get him to do it, might even knock a few quid off the 3 weeks rent he owes me, if it makes my PC usage easier LOL!


----------

